# Strobes.......



## OnTheFly7 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am about to purchase my first strobes and was wondering what you folks may like.

I will be using them for everything, however the initial purchase and the main use (at least up front) will be for photographing rodeos and bull riding at night and in arenas.  I have seen some say that they have gotten fairly good coverage with 2 strobes, others say 4 (one at each "corner" of the arena).

What are your thoughts?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2016)

My thoughts are first have you checked with the governing body and the venues for the rodeo's about using strobes?  Lots of sporting events and venues do not allow them.  
Second have you given thought to a budget?
Third what is your definition of the strobes you are looking for?


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Mar 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> My thoughts are first have you checked with the governing body and the venues for the rodeo's about using strobes?  Lots of sporting events and venues do not allow them.
> Second have you given thought to a budget?
> Third what is your definition of the strobes you are looking for?




Yes to the first two.

I am looking at the Einstein e640 strobes.  Given that the initial events will be strictly bulls, most action will be near the chutes.  With that, I am thinking 2 angled out in front of the chutes and possible a third, smaller strobe in the middle as fill.  We shall see, but that is the initial thought.  Then, down the road, I can add a few more for full rodeos.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

Then take a good hard look at the Profoto b1's.   Profoto B1 Off-Camera Flash


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2016)

It looks like the GN is about 450, so at 30' and f8, you have lots of light, but the problem I see is exposure.  My experience with rodeos is that bulls usually don't read the posing memo, and will invariably go where you don't want them to.  Unless I could light the whole arena, I would prefer to shoot this ambient-only.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 30, 2016)

Actually, strobes tend to restrict you movements pretty much, and in a sport like bull riding that can eliminate a lot of shots.   My suggestion is to use something I use with bird shots....a Better Beamer on a good speedlite.   The extended reach is really astonishing with one of these.  Easily 2x-3x the normal range.   You can also mount your flash on a monopod and hold it up fro even better coverage (this works better with a helper though.   
Visual Echoes FX3 Better Beamer Flash Extender for Use FX3 B&H


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

OnTheFly7 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts are first have you checked with the governing body and the venues for the rodeo's about using strobes?  Lots of sporting events and venues do not allow them.
> ...


A better option that would get more coverage would be to put your strobes above the arena. That's what I do when shooting basketball and other court sports in some venues. It takes permission from the venue, a couple of hours before the event to hang them safely, and when I do this I maintain $1 million worth of insurance.  I usually will just hang four over one end of the court. This is neither an easy or cheap option.  I use extreme duty mounts and double redundant safety cables. This after all is just photography.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> A better option that would get more coverage would be to put your strobes above the arena. That's what I do when shooting basketball and other court sports in some venues. It takes permission from the venue, a couple of hours before the event to hang them safely, and when I do this I maintain $1 million worth of insurance.  I usually will just hang four over one end of the court. This is neither an easy or cheap option.  I use extreme duty mounts and double redundant safety cables. This after all is just photography.


If there's actually an overhead to rig from, than yes, this is definitely the best option, but you're not doing it with 2 or 3 lights.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > A better option that would get more coverage would be to put your strobes above the arena. That's what I do when shooting basketball and other court sports in some venues. It takes permission from the venue, a couple of hours before the event to hang them safely, and when I do this I maintain $1 million worth of insurance.  I usually will just hang four over one end of the court. This is neither an easy or cheap option.  I use extreme duty mounts and double redundant safety cables. This after all is just photography.
> ...


Three might work if properly placed and you capture the action more toward the center of the arena.  4 will cover half court nicely at most indoor floored arenas.  Of course you are quite correct about one thing, if there is no structure above the venue, hanging lights gets *real* tough.  

OP, keep in mind the insurance portion even if you are using them from the stand area.  Any perceived mishap from your lights opens you up to a lawsuit.  There are a few venues that I do the strobist thing at.  Again I maintain my insurance just for this kind of thing.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Mar 31, 2016)

I appreciate the replies thus far. 

There are several unique issues to riding and rodeo events.  The dirt eats up light like you wouldn't believe.  Unlike basketball or hockey games, the surface does not reflect light.  Also, placing the lighting above, as you would in the previously mentioned events, will often times leave you with heavy shadows on the face and torso.  Most participants are wearing traditional western style hats that block the light.  As for having a lighting source mounted on the camera or just off of it, that will often leave  undesirable effects in the eyes of the animals.

My thoughts are 10 foot light poles, such as those from Manfrotto.  This willl give me some flexibility in terms of height, angle, etc.  We shall see what I do.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't think there's much advantage to pole-mounted vs. overhead to be honest.  These guys spend as much time with their head thrown back as they do sitting up right as they do leaning forward.  It's all a matter of timing.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I don't think there's much advantage to pole-mounted vs. overhead to be honest.  These guys spend as much time with their head thrown back as they do sitting up right as they do leaning forward.  It's all a matter of timing.


True, especially if you draw the likes of Smckdown or Bushwacker.  The hat just became ground cover.


----------

